# War Between GA & AL



## SuperSport (Aug 6, 2007)

Did ya'll hear about the war between Georgia and Alabama? Alabama's boys were throwing dynamite across the state line. It was alright because Georgia boys just picked them up, lite em, and threw em back!!!
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This year we get to beat up on both Alabama teams.
Hey Auburn fans, are you the tigers or the war eagles?

Please respond if you like.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice post. It's still to early in the year for all the Auburn fans to figure out who they are. I mean tigers, war eagles, or the plains man to many to choose from I guess.
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedchevy (Aug 7, 2007)

I love this post, National Champions
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 8, 2007)

Every time we beat "Bammer" and the "Dawgz", ya'll well know what to call us.------ SIR !!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 8, 2007)

? Still didn't answer Question? what are you a fan of Stupidness? Just Kidding, But just you wait and see. 
Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> ? Still didn't answer Question? what are you a fan of Stupidness? Just Kidding, But just you why and see.
> Go DAWGS!!!!



What does it mean to "why and see" and what is a fan of stupidness?
Oh wait - I understand - you're a UGA fan - enough said!!

Try and bring a little substance to your posts instead of just cracking on others and calling them names.  

UGA should beat Alabama but not Auburn and probably not Tech!

Good luck in middle school grammar this year


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 9, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Hey Auburn fans, are you the tigers or the war eagles?
> 
> Please respond if you like.



Maybe one day the bulldogs will be good enough to earn two names... until then one will be more than sufficient.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Georgia aint gettin past Bama!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 9, 2007)

And all this time I thought the war between GA and AL was over the water in the Chattahoochee River Basin.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 9, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> ? Still didn't answer Question? what are you a fan of Stupidness? Just Kidding, But just you why and see.
> Go DAWGS!!!!



Jest dern! Dude! If'n yer gonna call somebidy ignernt, at lest learn to spel 'en some gooder gramar!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh! I forgot!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 9, 2007)

I didn't post that last one the "stupidness thing was my nephew" but to the Tech fan ya'll my have a shot this year at the Dawgs cause our best player is gone "Reggie Ball" hated to see him leave. But their is NO way Tech can beat their daddy!!! As for Bama, Saban will leave when more money comes, Auburn's two names, I always thought it was cause they were to Dumb to remember what they were and made another up. But we will see. To be truthful Georgia is already got me nervous. Larry Munson being sick, may just kill us.
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbrown (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## blessedchevy (Aug 9, 2007)

Georgia Tech is Nothing without Georgia!!!


----------



## blessedchevy (Aug 9, 2007)

tetgunner, when did ya'll beat UGA?


----------



## curtis lowe (Aug 9, 2007)

sbrown said:


>





GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## autiger93 (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you guys have your sights set on the wrong team.  Georgia doesn't need to worry about beating Auburn or Alabama.  They probrably should worry about beating Florida sometime this century!  Not trying to start anything, but ....... Georgia and Auburn will always be up and down.  We will win some and lose some.  Great Rivalry!  That Florida one is not so up and down!


----------



## AAADawg (Aug 10, 2007)

UGA won the ALabama State Championship in 2002. Repeating should be pretty easy.......


----------



## rolltide (Aug 10, 2007)

12  ,let us know when you catch up. rolltide


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 10, 2007)

Not worried about Florida, we got them (I hope)
I hate the UGA/UF game, I wish that we played in the Swamp one year then, between the hedges the next, To me its like playing Alabama or Auburn at the Georgia Dome. Jacksonville is in the part of Florida where the most Gator fans are. The heck with the halfway between the schools stuff. It is still in Florida!!! But they have had our number lately.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey BlessedChevy, we have beaten ya'll a lot more than ya'll have beaten Florida. Maybe ya'll just ought to not play them anymore. BTW we beat them last year.


----------



## blessedchevy (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with SuperSport about the dang game. Hey tetgunner why don't you go and move to Florida and leave Georgia to the smart and LOYAL ones!!!


----------



## blessedchevy (Aug 10, 2007)

Heres another thing why don't all the disloyal, people who Love another state go move to that state. They hate on Georgia and Ga sports, but love Georgia's milk and honey. On the Sports topic, least GT fans are loyal to their home. Go Dawgs, Braves, Falcons, Hawks, and even Yellow Jackets (unless they play UGA). Anybody else feel this way. I don't hate others or states, they just make me mad at putting any of Georgia down. I Love my home.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 10, 2007)

Love the caveman!!! I feel you Blessedchevy, I understand you pain... You got me on it, I guess it is always going to be that way. All I can say is 
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 10, 2007)

BlessedChevy, I am from Georgia, I happen to be an Auburn Alumnus and therefore am an Auburn fan. You are the one that jabbed at me asking how long had it been since we beat ya'll, and I believe it was a Dawg fan that posted that stupid "Caveman" photo. It always seems to start with some eager beaver Dawg fan taking a pot shot at Auburn. Do you really think we are not going to fire back?


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey hold on don't get mad here, just a post, no since getting upset here, just wait till Nov 10. to do it. Had to do that to ya Gunner. Hey man but serious I really want to know why do ya'll have two names?
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## blessedchevy (Aug 10, 2007)

Are we getting mad here, can't take the truth. LOL Hey you still didn't answer my question. If you so much an Auburn fan go there. What is the matter couldn't ya get in UGA... Caveman is true. Don't hate me, cause I gorgerous!!!
Go DAWGS!!! WOOF WOOF WOOF


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 10, 2007)

Ya'll are mean here, Be cool/nice. I'm just a big UGA fan, Gunner Auburn is a little better than Florida. 
Go Dawgs


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2007)

*careful*

The "stupid" meter is rising!!!

Blessedchevy - just because some GA born folks like myself like Tech and Auburn - doesn't mean we're the trash of society like you're saying.  It just means we don't want to be lumped in with a bunch of folks that bark in public and can't seem to find the spell check button 

Seriously - have always loved Tech and Auburn helped to pay for part of the money coming into our house.

War Eagle and Go Jackets!!  THWG!!!!


----------



## blessedchevy (Aug 11, 2007)

Double D did you not see my "and Jackets". Not calling you trash, just not loyal, and I wasn't even talking to you. But hey man your doing the same thing i am,  "folks that bark in public and can't seem to find the spell check button." Always the same dish but can't take. I laugh at you. That makes my day to get you mad. 
Tetgunner I thought the caveman picture was your Grad pic.  I must of got to someone, and made them mad. Don't hate me, love me always. Just defending my Team, baby.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 11, 2007)

Whose side you on 60Grit? This is kinda fun to watch them go back in forth. I really opened a can of worms didn't I when I posted the joke. Should of use Tennessee or Florida.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 11, 2007)

Who you talking about Double D and tetgunner, or blessedchevy, or both.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh yeah GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't get mad at this kind of thing, it is all just for fun, Let Blessedchevy question their loyalty and them others complain about him. That is why they love to hate each other. SEC Pride.


----------



## JNG (Aug 11, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Yep, fact of the matter is, it is the shear dominance of the SEC and the fact that so many good schools have to compete with each other that keep it from being consistantly #1 year in and year out.
> 
> If USC had such a schedule they would start out #40 every year..



I don't know about that, but it'd be nice to see them play a tough conference schedule every year.  I can't stand USC, but they look scary good this year.  

3 weeks until the ND season opener against Tech . . .


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 11, 2007)

I realize that SEC fans take their football very seriously, and some take it to a personal level on anyone not on their side. It even causes them to show their ignorance on an almost hysterical level. That being said, the Auburn/Alabama rivalry makes this drivel from the "Dawgs" sound pretty tame. As I have said before on this forum, my Tigers will do their talking on the football field.


----------



## blessedchevy (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey I need to say I'm sorry for being mean, and  saying the stuff I said. I was just kidding and messing with ya'll. We be cool!!!


----------



## blessedchevy (Aug 11, 2007)

*Dawgs*

USC couldn't make it in the SEC!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 11, 2007)

USC would get killed in the SEC or even the ACC. I would like to see them play Georgia, Florida, Tennessee, Auburn, Alabama, LSU, Back to back to back. maybe go 1-5, at best 2-4. The BCS is awful, The SEC is the best and they never get any credit for it. I guess it is just a southern thing. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey and for the record, I pull for GT, just not when they play Georgia. So I hope they beat ND to death.
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 12, 2007)

*Oh my . . .*



blessedchevy said:


> Double D did you not see my "and Jackets". Not calling you trash, just not loyal, and I wasn't even talking to you. But hey man your doing the same thing i am,  "folks that bark in public and can't seem to find the spell check button." Always the same dish but can't take. I laugh at you. That makes my day to get you mad.


BC
Wouldn't waste my time getting upset with you - glad you've set your goals high though.  Maybe your next goal should be getting off the junk you must be smokin'!!

BTW - Loyalty for me extends more to family members than college football teams.  I have no reason to be loyal to UGA even though I was born and raised here.  I have a reason to be loyal to Auburn since my wife and father-in-law are alums.  Don't know if you can understand the reasoning there!


----------



## whitworth (Aug 12, 2007)

*How many of you fellas ever threw*

a crack-back block?  Or knew how?


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 12, 2007)

whitworth said:


> a crack-back block?  Or knew how?



Playing Defensive end in high school I was the recipient of a few!!! Also got my clock cleaned by a pulling guard on trap plays.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 12, 2007)

No hard feelings with anyone !!! Now lets play some football !!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 12, 2007)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe we should just wait and see what happens this season and maybe Our team will be the CHAMPS.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 12, 2007)

Greg Tench said:


> Also got my clock cleaned by a pulling guard on trap plays.



A feller named Lucious Sanford taught me about trap blocking  back when I was a HS freshman.

I was "trapped" a few times through the years after that but I was never caught off guard again!

That feller dern near kilt me!


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 12, 2007)

Jeff Young said:


> A feller named Lucious Sanford taught me about trap blocking  back when I was a HS freshman.
> 
> I was "trapped" a few times through the years after that but I was never caught off guard again!
> 
> That feller dern near kilt me!



Jeff, Didnt he play High School ball at West Fulton ?? That was a couple of years before my days but I do remember them playing Habersham Central in a playoff game in 74 or 75. I also remember he went on to be a great one at Tech.


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 12, 2007)

*As a Dawg I would like to say......*

the caveman pic is going to every Auburn client and friend I have.   Also I heard some yaller jacket friends crying about their Almost College Conference that they play in.  As for USC they need to play someone besides the southern california womens soccer league.  jeez.   Goooo Dawgs.whooooooooo


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 13, 2007)

Greg Tench said:


> Jeff, Didnt he play High School ball at West Fulton ?? That was a couple of years before my days but I do remember them playing Habersham Central in a playoff game in 74 or 75. I also remember he went on to be a great one at Tech.



Yes. He played for West Fulton. I played for George HS. He taught me that lesson in a Spring Jamboree, I believe about '72. If memory serves he was a Soph or Jr. at the time. 

To use the old cliche`, he was a man amongst boys!


----------



## sbrown (Aug 13, 2007)

I posted the caveman photo and must honestly say I am not a true loyal fan of either, I just wanted to get you guys riled up and had used the photo against my Auburn grad buddy. I am trying to get into watching the Dawgs cause my best friend is a huge Dawgs fan.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 13, 2007)

Larry Munson IS GEORGIA FOOTBALL!!! He is the best there is. Period. sbrown l like the picture. If you can't get to a game, you have to listen to Larry Munson. XM satelitte is going to pick UGA Football up this year. It is also on several stations around here. 106.1 f.m., 99.3 f.m. , are the two I listen to mostly. He is not going to be able to call them much longer so, You got to listen.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 13, 2007)

*Larry Munson*

Touchdown, Touchdown, Touchdown, My God Almighty A Touchdown!!!!

Run Lindsey Run!!!

My God What A Freshman

We Just Stepped On Their Face With A Hobnail Boot And Broke Their Nose, We Just Crushed Their Face!!!!

Oh Look At The Sugar Falling Out Of The Sky, Oh Look At It!!!

Georgia Wins!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is a link to get caught up with Larry Munson!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMi9nwILsu4&mode=related&search=

Or go to www.larrymunson.com and you can download his calls over years!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Ripster55 (Aug 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> What does it mean to "why and see" and what is a fan of stupidness?
> Oh wait - I understand - you're a UGA fan - enough said!!
> 
> Try and bring a little substance to your posts instead of just cracking on others and calling them names.
> ...






Well Put Double D


----------



## Ripster55 (Aug 14, 2007)

blessedchevy said:


> Heres another thing why don't all the disloyal, people who Love another state go move to that state. They hate on Georgia and Ga sports, but love Georgia's milk and honey. On the Sports topic, least GT fans are loyal to their home. Go Dawgs, Braves, Falcons, Hawks, and even Yellow Jackets (unless they play UGA). Anybody else feel this way. I don't hate others or states, they just make me mad at putting any of Georgia down. I Love my home.



I have to agree with ya. It just dont make any since rooting for someone other than your own.


----------



## autiger93 (Aug 15, 2007)

this is a fine young man!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 15, 2007)

Sad that you do that to a Baby!!! He must have Stupid parents!!!
Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 16, 2007)

I wouldn't waste my time going to an Auburn site, Sorry, All I can say is GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 16, 2007)

With ya on the Law and Order man for Pres.
Vote for Freddy!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 19, 2007)

five-o said:


> Here is a link for all you confused "DAWG" fans. http://auburntigers.cstv.com/trads/aub-trads-nickname.html
> 
> Also to those offended by all us alumni that went to school out of state, how many UGA football players did you recruit from out of state?
> 
> As to the caveman, where did you find that graduation picture of Vince Dooley?



Thanks but no thanks.Wouldn't waste my time going to the East Alabama Animal Husbandry School's website.Go DAWGS


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey 60Grit is your avatar what Auburn people really look like. REALLY SMART LOOKING!!! 
DUMB SCHOOL......
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 19, 2007)

People can't read or listen, what the guy was saying about move-ins, was don't move here and put down OUR teams, if you come here and like or don't say nothing about them, your cool. Mark Richt is FOR Georgia!!! Same as the players coming here to play. HOPE YOU CAN UNDERSTAND, I know your backwards but still, come on. TRY!!! Understand the question before you open your Mouth.
Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, what I started!!!
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 19, 2007)

*Ga*

Hey 60Grit, I disagree with your last post, not all of Georgia boys are that way. I have a job and I Love Georgia Girls!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh Yea
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 19, 2007)

*Ga*

I can take it, some take it personal, I have fun with it. Thats why I posted it. 
By the way, who you support Grit?  I guess I should take up for my DAWG friends. So Grit hush
I AM A Big Georgia fan. Bleed Red and Black
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 20, 2007)

*War Ga*

Never seen an elephant in Alabama (maybe the women)
The term "crimson tide" is used to describe a particular type of *ALGAL* bloom common to the Gulf of Mexico, and is also called "red tide". BE PROUD OF THAT!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 20, 2007)

*War Ga & Al*

Now thats Funny Earlyrain


GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 20, 2007)

Now I await His insult.


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 20, 2007)

*War Ga & Al*

Is that all you got? Don't tell me I whipped you  I take it that you didn't like to hear what you really are. "crimson tide" or "ALGAL".
Roll Algal Roll

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 20, 2007)

Now don't be that way,


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 20, 2007)

*War GA & AL*

Roll Algal Roll What a mascot to have.

Hoping for a little competition from you, don't just  lay down. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 20, 2007)

*War Ga & Al*

For what your Alabama women?

Hey got a couple for ya,
Q: What does a divorce in Alabama, a tornado in Kansas, and a hurricane in Florida have in common?
A: Somebody's fixin' to lose them a trailer.


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 20, 2007)

*War Ga & Al*

Here's you another,
Q. Where was OJ headed in the white Bronco
A. To Tuscaloosa...he knew the police would never look for a Heisman Trophy winner there!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 20, 2007)

*War Ga & Al*

Again How stupid are you,
A man walks into a store says to the clerk, "I'd like a pair of red shoes, a white shirt, a pair of red pants, and a pair of white shoes." The clerk looks at him and shakes his head saying, "You must be an Alabama fan!" The man proclaims with pride, "How could you tell, was it the color scheme!" The clerk looks at him and says "No, this is a hardware store."


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 20, 2007)

*War Ga & Al*

Last one for a little while, (maybe)
An Auburn fan and an Alabama fan both go over to Tunica to do a little gambling. After a couple of hours the Alabama fan was broke. He looks over and sees the Auburn fan with a wheel barrel full of quarters.

The Alabama fan walks over to him and says, "Wow, where did you win all that?"

To which the Auburn fan replies, "You see that machine on the wall over there? If you put a dollar in you get four quarters back every time!"


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 20, 2007)

*Jokes or truth*

Here ya go,
Two Auburn fans have been walking in the woods for eight hours when they stop and one turns to the other and says, "I'm cutting the next dang Christmas tree we find, lights or no lights.

Q. What do you call a genius at Alabama?
A. Visitor. or (UGA Grad)


GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 21, 2007)

*Jokes*

Them are funny.


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 21, 2007)

*Those are really good ER. I think I remember hearing them back in third grade, good t*

Since your an Alabama fan I take it, that was what 3 years ago.

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 21, 2007)

*Haven't y'all done anything note worthy since 1871???*

Us, what about ya'll, you still talk about Bear Bryant. He has been gone for what 25 years? Come start a new dynasty. We can Talk about Herschel Walker and Vince Dooley, but we choose not to live in the past. Again   "Roll Algal Roll"
Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 21, 2007)

Another Thing, Nick Saban isn't close to either *Bear or Vince*!!! He's not your answered pray. He will leave again when more money comes. That is why I don't like him. He does it for the money not glory!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh Yea 
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 21, 2007)

*Seems that if you will do a search of all post on Woody's*

I'm not talking about "Woody's". Almost ever Bama fan I have ever talked to still brings him up, Not me. I think he was a Great coach, but thats it. Alabama has what again to be proud of? Oh yea "Algal", since I'm a child please explain that to me. Auburn has three names, ya'll have a fungus to cheer about. Whats that about. 
Hey please answer that for me please!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 21, 2007)

Atleast ours is an animal!!!
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## gsu007 (Aug 21, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> Atleast ours is an animal!!!
> GO DAWGS!!!



Yea, you and everybody else! Very original indeed.


----------



## LTRRTL (Aug 21, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> Atleast ours is an animal!!!
> GO DAWGS!!!



Does that really matter? Go back a year, does the name Commodore and Volunteer bring back memories?


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 21, 2007)

*Who are you?*

Hey you forgot Wildcats, but we did beat Auburn 
Who are you? Who do you pull for?
60Grit and me were going back and forth having a good ol time, where did you come from? 
60grit did you get back up
Bring all of ya on.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Lthomas (Aug 22, 2007)

*War Between Ga & Al  Part II*

Did ya'll hear about the war between Georgia and Alabama? Alabama's boys were throwing dynamite across the state line. It was alright because Georgia boys just picked them up, lite em, and threw em back!!!
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Over the chant of Go Dawgs.. An Ole Bama boy threw one long ways to the side lines.. Oh man.. Outta bounds into Florida territory.. When that Ole Dawg tried to retrieve it, he got ate by a Gator...
The Ole Gator quickly spat him out.. Spittin n moaning and such.. Says it tased like Elephant poo...


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 22, 2007)

Giants in your on minds!!! 60grit is o.k. (i guess) But being an Auburn fan is just plain stupid. Are your sure thats not the test for Auburn Hmmm. I believe we, yea thats right we BEAT ya'll last year. Go (which name do I use)? I mean you have 3 of them. Oh well "roll Algae roll"


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 22, 2007)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 22, 2007)

*War GA*

53-49-8 lead Your bragging over 4 games
Hey Five O which name do I call ya'll.
Hey grit I would rather be a goat than fungus!!!
Grit is Five O making fun you too. Look at his Avatar!!! Or is that him. 
HATE to be that stupid and pull for Auburn!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 22, 2007)

*Milk and Honey*

To get back to one of your post Grit, The Milk and Honey That ALABAMA has neither of.
Did you Have to move here to get a Great job and a Pretty Girl!!!
At least you have good taste, not to mess with any of them Bama Girls

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 22, 2007)

*VOLS!!!*

well atleast georgia fans can now for sure count to 51 thanks to the stomping by fulmer and the gang in 06. Maybe fulmer needs to start paying land taxes in GA since he owns some land in athens. Wish we could play a doubleheader so we could take care of GA and bama in one day and have 2 weeks off GO VOLS!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 22, 2007)

*Ahhh*

Hey now we got us a coon dog here. Hobnail Boot to you vol fans. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 22, 2007)

Blind Hog I mean (coondog pup) can find an acorn every now and again.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 22, 2007)

I think Mark Richt owns a piece of Rocky Top as well.   GO DAWGS !!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 22, 2007)

Heck Ya got some Back up. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 22, 2007)

*Uga*

If smokey could talk and u ask him what does Uga (the Dog) remind him of he would prolly say a fire hydrant


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 22, 2007)

*If smokey could talk and u ask him what does Uga (the Dog) remind him of he would pro*

See how stupid Vol fans are, They think that a dog could talk. Also I wouldn't be talking to a dog, (smarter than that).
Remind me of Goober on The Andy Griffith Show" I got me a talking dog!!!

Go Dawgs


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 22, 2007)

*Dogs*

Not making fun of the smartest member of Tennessee.
He is the only thing good about the Vols.
The barking is called Team spirit!!!
"Between the Hedges is one of the loudest and toughest places to play in the Nation". ESPN said that.


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 22, 2007)

*Other sources*

There are more sources than just ESPN. Would you like them. What is there to be excited about in Tuscaloosa? Over paid Coach and a loser team!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## LTRRTL (Aug 22, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Serious question here. Have you ever been there to a game??



Do you really expect a serious answer from someone who did not list age(teenager) or location(still at home).


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 23, 2007)

Between the hedges or Tuscaloosa?
Hey LTRRTL what? Is that suppose to be funny? Grit has some good comeback, thats why we are messing with each other. That post is lame, immature and Stupid. But if you must know my age is early 20's, and yes I still live at home MINE!!!
Anyways who do you pull for? You forgot to mention that.
Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 23, 2007)

*That says it all*



earlyrain said:


> The barking is called Team spirit!!!



Well - that about explains it all right there, don't it?!!

If ya'll would just let these dog fans ramble - they'll keep showing us all why their comments really don't carry much substance  

Not going to try to banter back and forth - just my opinion on teams discussed:

Here's my take on the teams - not the fans (which is why I hate UGA!!)
UGA - GREAT Coach; great defense - OL is questioable; QB - great potential - must get by FLA to win the SEC.

Auburn - Lots of holes to fill but always a great defense.  Can sometime do their best work when no one is expecting them to.

Alabama - Saban is a great coach - but has lots of work to do at Tuscaloosa.  Could be a sleeper team - don't see them challenging for the SEC this year.  0-5 in the state championship!

GT - Tenuta's defense is always a force to be reckoned with.  OL returns lots of starters.  Bennett looks great but needs to prove it over a season.  Tashard Choice could be the ACC leading rusher AGAIN!!  Recievers have to step up!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 23, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Either way, it is all in fun.



Exactly Brother !!!! Let em play the game!!!


----------



## LTRRTL (Aug 23, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> Between the hedges or Tuscaloosa?
> Hey LTRRTL what? Is that suppose to be funny? Grit has some good comeback, thats why we are messing with each other. That post is lame, immature and Stupid. But if you must know my age is early 20's, and yes I still live at home MINE!!!
> Anyways who do you pull for? You forgot to mention that.
> Go DAWGS!!!



Just as I expected, and I always pull for whoever the puppies are playing.


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 23, 2007)

*Just as I expected*

What is that suppose to mean? Grit makes sense, you don't. The reason I don't like Alabama is one, they play UGA, the other is that I don't like Saban. Athens is a great place for any fan. They love their Dawgs,. Other teams get welcomed and are showed hospitality. Their not rude, and mean, like Gator fans. That need to be shot. Ever team has good fans and bad ones. I think UGA has mostly good ones.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## LTRRTL (Aug 23, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> What is that suppose to mean? Grit makes sense, you don't. The reason I don't like Alabama is one, they play UGA, the other is that I don't like Saban. Athens is a great place for any fan. They love their Dawgs,. Other teams get welcomed and are showed hospitality. Their not rude, and mean, like Gator fans. That need to be shot. Ever team has good fans and bad ones. I think UGA has mostly good ones.
> Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 23, 2007)

*Me again*

Hey Grit I don't understand him, Do you? Dang TN fans

We agree on one thing Grit, about the Florida fans.
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 23, 2007)

*Your Right*

Cause your always here, and in my book stupid understands stupid. But your right about one thing you can't talk, walk or make good sense.
Roll Algae Roll!!!
All vs. The Dawg Lover. Bring em on!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya'll still going at it!!!





GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 24, 2007)

Wish it was an apple, Like them better.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 25, 2007)

*Ya'll are like the energizer bunny*

Keep going,going,going......................op2:op2:


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 25, 2007)

How many Weeks to Kick off? Is it One!!!
Can't wait!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 25, 2007)

*Simeon*

how come we havent had no suspension yet every other school in the SEC is suspending players what is so special about Simeon not to be suspended. I bet if it was up to saban he would be, makes me wonder just who really is running the program down there, Or maybe it might be one of those deals where "oh we got to have him" what a joke!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 25, 2007)

Heck Oliver failed out of school, so we lost what many said was going to be one of the SEC's and NCAA's best CB, According to experts. Take that for what it is worth. But we don't have him so Oh well. Loses everywhere.
Long Live The SEC!!! (not Florida)
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh what ** we say. It's getting DEEP now, better get out my Boots cause Five-O is full of $#!%!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## autiger93 (Aug 27, 2007)

five-o said:


> There was a funny but true vent in the Atlanta Journal. It said Michael Vick has committed almost as much dog abuse as Steve Spurrier.
> 
> wareagle!!!



Now THAT, is a good one!!!!

WAR EAGLE!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 27, 2007)

I would hate to be that STUPID!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 27, 2007)

> This year we get to beat up on both Alabama teams.


 I learned a long time ago that those who brag even before the season starts usually end up with at least one foot in their mouth.


RTR


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 27, 2007)

David Mills said:


> I learned a long time ago that those who brag even before the season starts usually end up with at least one foot in their mouth.
> 
> 
> RTR



Amen David. Let em play the game !!!!


----------



## autiger93 (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't get all hot under the collar and serious on me.  The Vick and Spurrier thing was a pretty good joke.



David Mills said:


> I learned a long time ago that those who brag even before the season starts usually end up with at least one foot in their mouth.
> 
> 
> RTR


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 28, 2007)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## autiger93 (Aug 28, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Yes you are correct. Wasn't it a UGA fan that started this whole thread???



I believe that is correct!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 28, 2007)

> Don't get all hot under the collar and serious on me. The Vick and Spurrier thing was a pretty good joke.


 It was a good joke, my statement had nothing to do with your joke.  It was in reference to the statement someone made about beating both Alabama teams this year.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't believe this thread is still going.All you doggie-doo's have really been woofin' hard !! I bet in about a month BlessedChevy,SuperSport and the rest of the "Pups" will suddenly be busy with other things.If you notice, no Auburn Tiger fan has run their mouth with such abandon.As I have said on this same thread before, we do our talkin' on the football field, so keep on yappin', "Pups".


----------



## autiger93 (Aug 29, 2007)

David Mills said:


> It was a good joke, my statement had nothing to do with your joke.  It was in reference to the statement someone made about beating both Alabama teams this year.



my apologies sir!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 29, 2007)

autiger93 said:


> my apologies sir!



I am no Auburn fan,but like your avatar


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 29, 2007)

South Carolina can spank any of them any day of the week and twice on Sunday!!

Go Gamecocks!!!


----------



## autiger93 (Aug 29, 2007)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> I am no Auburn fan,but like your avatar



Thanks very much!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 29, 2007)

Now thats funny, South Carolina.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 29, 2007)

*Getting mad*

Can yall not take a joke, I mean come on. No sense of humor. No matter what the season holds, I have had a good time will keep having good time making fun of other teams.(what ncaa fans do) I Love my Dawgs and with defend them, and make statements always. To all yall who are offended or Just can't come up with anything worth posting, IT IS JUST A JOKE!!!
GO DAWGS!!!

Good luck to all the teams this year, (you will need it if you face the Red and Black) SEE have some fun. Laugh.


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 29, 2007)

*Please respond if you like.*

In the first post, the one that started the whole thing it says "Please respond if you like." So all of you must of liked the post, or your to stupid to read and understand it.
Which One?

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Aug 29, 2007)

Whats that coming down the track, 
Its a Big machine thats Red and Black,
There is nothing finer in the Land,
Than a loud, proud Georgia Fan!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brushbuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Guys great thread good to see some folks fired up about college football. I wanted to pass this along because it explains alot...global warming geezz - Go Dawgs!!!!
Subject: US Southeast Weather Study Released

Southern Weather Update Post Rating
CNN NEWS

SPORTS & WEATHER

According to a study to be published on Friday, two of the world's
leading climatologists have gone on record saying that the recent extreme heat
the Southeast is experiencing is not a result of global warming.  The two Swedish
experts have identified the source of the heat as being centralized in
the great state of Alabama. According to their findings, it is a
localized phenomenon that has occurred 9 times in the last 25 years.
Apparently, every time the University of Alabama hires a new football
coach the collective hot air espoused from the "Bama Nation" about
National and Conference championships and premature recruiting
"commitments" actually causes a significant increase in air temperatures
in the Southern US.  The study has confirmed that
by the end of September more seasonable weather should reappear.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats why they have killed everybody in years past.

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## screamincr250 (Sep 1, 2007)

I think the better focus pretty hard on Kentucky and Vanderbilt this year rather than just consentrating too much on ranked teams.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 2, 2007)

*Football*

Did ya'll see App State Beat Michigan 34-32 WHAT. Wow. Auburn had a close call. Tennessee disappointed me. Hoping that they could beat Cal. Now all we get to hear is that the Pac-10 is better than the SEC. 
My Bulldawgs took care of OSU, in the road to our 2007 National Championship!!! 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 4, 2007)

*Dawgs*

FSU looks like they may need a QB. Heck may need a whole new team. They didn't look that great to me. South Carolina comes to town to get a beat down this week. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 4, 2007)

*Bulldawgs*

Did I actually see and hear they some "so called sports experts" picked OSU to beat us Dawgs!!!
I guess with proved them wrong. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 11, 2007)

We lost but hey I'm still a Dawg Fan!!!
Rather be a losing Dawgs fan, then any other winning team. You have to have standards, morals, and high views. 
So Again 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 11, 2007)

Atleast we didn't lose to South who, oh yea South Florida, and hey we could all be Michigan fans 
Go Dawgs!!! Please


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 13, 2007)

Now what would be really bad is if you were a Michigan or an Notre Dame fan this week. I'm going up to Gatlinburg this weekend to Rod Run, and there is a bunch of (VOL) idiot fans there. So I get to have fun this weekend.

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't know, I think he thought this post was gone. He has made a few shots at others. I see if I can get up with him. He isn't one of those guys that can't take it. His phone lines have been messed up. I get him back.


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 13, 2007)

I blind hog (I mean Chicken) can find an acorn ever now and again!!! We get to play a High School team this week. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 13, 2007)

bama finally going to play, football started 2 weeks ago  GO VOLS!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 13, 2007)

Told You I get him back. Hope Tennessee Beats Florida

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 16, 2007)

*Go Dawgs!!!*

I was in Tn this last weekend and watched that TN vs. FL game and I don't think Florida beat the Vols!!! I think that the Vols are awful and played that way. They were still in the game till that dang fumble. But atleast I did get to make fun of the Vol fan that night.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 16, 2007)

*Georgia*

Hey How about Auburn and Notre Dame
Now thats just funny. Loved that Georgia Tech got beat, calm some of that junk that they have been talking about being undefeated, and that they are going to beat UGA this year. Alabama and Georgia I hope we win!!! Didn't get to see them against that (High School Team) WC. They can't play like they did against SC. Got to show up for the whole game. So we win 24-10  I Hope!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 17, 2007)

Battle in Bama, we may play better on the road  
Hate LSU but Hate Florida more!!!
Still 24-10 Dawgs(maybe I hope again).
I will go out on a limb and say if Alabama don't get a first down and stay under 100 total yards for the game, That Georgia will win!!! 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Eshad (Sep 18, 2007)

I just read this thread entirely for the first time.  Interesting how quiet it got after the season actually started....


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 18, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> I will go out on a limb and say if Alabama don't get a first down and stay under 100 total yards for the game, That Georgia will win!!!



i just laughed out loud myself....you must be kidding.  ya'll gave up over 200 yds to WCU...oh wait you probably going to tell me that most of those came off having your 2nd or 3rd string in during the 4th quarter....


----------



## remington1 (Sep 18, 2007)

It's Going To Be Good ....roll Tide


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 18, 2007)

Backcountry said:


> i just laughed out loud myself....you must be kidding.  ya'll gave up over 200 yds to WCU...oh wait you probably going to tell me that most of those came off having your 2nd or 3rd string in during the 4th quarter....




yeah, that's horrible....201 total yards.....138 passing yds and 64 rushing....where was the defense.  considering bama gave up 247 yds to western carolina, on 171 passing and 76 yds rushing.  but i guess that was with bama's 2nd or 3rd string in there for the fourth quarter


----------



## Eshad (Sep 18, 2007)

rex upshaw said:


> yeah, that's horrible....201 total yards.....138 passing yds and 64 rushing....where was the defense.  considering bama gave up 247 yds to western carolina, on 171 passing and 76 yds rushing.  but i guess that was with bama's 2nd or 3rd string in there for the fourth quarter



You are right Rex.  Defense is definitely going to be our weak point this year.  I think the game will be a shoot out.  I'll be cheering for Bama, but I think it will be a close one.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 18, 2007)

rex upshaw said:


> yeah, that's horrible....201 total yards.....138 passing yds and 64 rushing....where was the defense.  considering bama gave up 247 yds to western carolina, on 171 passing and 76 yds rushing.  but i guess that was with bama's 2nd or 3rd string in there for the fourth quarter



hey man....i was just responding to the post that ya'll were going to hold us to under 100 yds total offense....the strength of your defense was called into question then.  if ya'll are going to talk smack, be able to back it up....

i NEVER said defense is a strength of ours...especially our secondary....that is one thing that has me worried.  I am looking forward to it being a great game.   ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 18, 2007)

Backcountry said:


> hey man....i was just responding to the post that ya'll were going to hold us to under 100 yds total offense....!



we will not hold any team this year to under 100 total yards, not going to happen.  i think this will be a good game for sure and to have it a night game will make it that much better.....although i wish it were in athens.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 18, 2007)

I was joking, you understand if UGA holds BAMA under 100 total yards and gives up no first downs, Georgia will win!!! Like saying If UGA don't give up no points, then We will win. Just messing with Ole 60Grit. Anyways!!! 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 18, 2007)

what does 100yards rushing got to do with it razorbacks rushed over 300 and still lost to a lesser team


----------



## Buck (Sep 18, 2007)

60Grit said:


> As far as this thread goes, Bama and UGA have the most possession time. The rest of you heathens butt out.!!!



Tech guys are still noticeably absent though...


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea what that Algae Fan said  Thanks to ER.
Auburn and Tennessee Fans have been quite and should be, if your a Florida fan you need to be shot. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 19, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Do Dawgs!!!




Uhhhh.....No comment on that one.....


But as for me...



ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 19, 2007)

?
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 19, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> ?
> Go Dawgs!!!



hey man i expected u to change it.....it was a little over the top.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 19, 2007)

nice, very nice.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 20, 2007)

O course I hit the wrong key.  
Add some Algae Grit. Would look alot better.
Go Dawgs!!!
Hey Did you hear that "The Legendary Voice Of The Dawgs" Larry Munson will not be making the trip to Bama. 2nd time in 41 years of calling games that he will miss a Georgia Game.


----------



## Buck (Sep 20, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Then you'll really like this....



I like this one better...


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 20, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> Roll Algal Roll What a mascot to have.
> 
> Hoping for a little competition from you, don't just  lay down.
> Go Dawgs!!!



This is fun as he$% I'm in the school Library laughing my as# off and I thank all the people around me are kinda made right now.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Buck (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## SuperSport (Sep 20, 2007)

Buck Thanks for the Backup!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Deerbandit since your in the library, look up "Crimson Tide" and see what it says. More than one meaning.  Like Earlyrain said what a mascot to have. Well I will give you one thing, the tide is the best team in Alabama. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh yea TWO Days to go!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Buck (Sep 20, 2007)

60Grit said:


> These are funny, y'all keep em' coming...


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 20, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Speaking of rain,,,,,,,,,,,where is earlyrain and blessedchevy???
> 
> Nothing personal boys, but it's kinda boring without their intelligent insight........



they must have gotten out while the gettin is good...


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 20, 2007)

We are related, and I think BC has been working pretty late lately. So not doing much online. EarlyRain don't know about that. (I think he has been crying about Munson not getting to go and annouce UGA VS. BAMA)
Hate that too, Munson is Georgia football PEORID.
I tell them you miss em. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 20, 2007)

In CCR's song "Up Around The Bend" it says that "Better get while the gettin's good" Throw a little good music in the Post. Now it has everything. Except Our win Saturday at Bama.  Which we will get...
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 20, 2007)

Internet messed up, I will delete.
I like Third Day, Ralph Stanley, CCR, Bob Seger, Alot of Good stuff, from Bluegrass to Christian to Classic Rock to Classic Country!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 21, 2007)

A guy goes into a bar and asks the bartender if he wants to hear a good Georgia joke. The bartender says, "Before you tell it, you should know that I am 6-2 and weigh 225 and I'm an Georgia fan. See that guy at the end of the bar? He's 6-4 and weighs 250 and he's an Georgia fan, too. And see the guy at the other end of the bar? He's 6-6 and weighs 280 and he's an Georgia fan, too! Now, do you still want to tell your daaawg joke?" The guy says, "Nah." To which the bartender smiles and says, "What's the matter? Are you chicken?" The guy says, "Nah. I just don't want to have to explain it three times."


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 21, 2007)

Heard that one but it was for every other team in the SEC. Did ER post it already?
Oh well Tomorrow is the Day for a good battle. Hope Georgia shows up. If we do Ya'll please come back!!! 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 21, 2007)

he might have......

i'll be here......i hope u can see the screen through the tears.


----------



## Buck (Sep 22, 2007)

It's game day!!!  

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Buck (Sep 22, 2007)

Sic'em!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 22, 2007)

60Grit said:


> I like that, where'd ya get it???




www.myspace.com/theuniversityofalabama


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 22, 2007)

Hunker Down Dawgs and lets Play some FOOTBALL!!!
Game Starts in about 30 mins. Going to be a GOOD ONE. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 22, 2007)

Dawgs score first 7-0, 9:30 left to go in the first!!!
Dawgs look good early, they Converted on 3 straight 3rd and long!!! But we yet to see Alabama on offense.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 22, 2007)

Dawgs Kick Field Goal 10-0 6:21 to go in the 2nd.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 22, 2007)

Halftime 
Dawgs lead 10-3
Lets Go Dawgs, Play the 2nd half, like ya did the 1st Half.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 22, 2007)

Alabama Fumble to open 3rd!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 22, 2007)

Alabama scores TD tied 10-10 10:15 left in the 3rd
Come on Dawgs Play Football!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 22, 2007)

Touchdown Georgia 17-10  6:08 left in the 3rd
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm posting on my phone from brewton...no inet access.  all I want to say is the word of the day is answer...who's gonna do it?


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 22, 2007)

Moreno!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 22, 2007)

Dawgs lead 17-10 first of the 4th.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 22, 2007)

Georgia 48 yard FG 20-10 Dawgs lead!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 22, 2007)

Alabama FG 20-13 UGA leads.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 22, 2007)

9-0 in opponent stadiums at night... ga dawgs!  great game tide.


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 22, 2007)

Touchdown!!!!
Dawgs Win Dawgs Win Dawgs Win!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey ya'll Alabama fans don't be afraid to come back here. I will give you a few days to like your wounds!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> Hey ya'll Alabama fans don't be afraid to come back here. I will give you a few days to like your wounds!!!
> Go Dawgs!!!




All except Crimson...he needs to hand in his handle and leave the board


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey to all of Alabama, WHO is your daddy!!!!
Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats to Georgia on a well played game....


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 22, 2007)

I told ya'll we would win. What a Game. What a pass at the end. I bet it just about killed you Alabama fans.
Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice to see ya have some class. What a game Right.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Sep 22, 2007)

That was a great football game!!!!! GOOOOOOOOOO  DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 22, 2007)

I reckon(class) Georgia won just in case ya'll got sick and didn't see it. Nah it was a good game.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 22, 2007)

Good to see a Alabama fan back so soon.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 22, 2007)

i told ya'll i would be back....i'm just keeping my word.  Georgia played a great game and made the play when it had to be done.


----------



## Buck (Sep 22, 2007)

Backcountry said:


> i told ya'll i would be back....i'm just keeping my word.  Georgia played a great game and made the play when it had to be done.



  Good game, dude...


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2007)

Backcountry said:


> i told ya'll i would be back....i'm just keeping my word.  Georgia played a great game and made the play when it had to be done.



You do your team proud!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 23, 2007)

Wheres 60Grit at?
Hey Grit EarlyRain and Blessedchevyhave been asking about you? Don't let them get to you!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## creekbender (Sep 23, 2007)

I Said It's Great To Be A Georgia Bulldawg !!!!!!!!!
Go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Ole Grit where you at??? Where is all them smart mouth Alabama fans too.
Its O.K. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Buck (Sep 23, 2007)

Missed a good one 60Grit...    The future is bright for the tide...  A very close game...  

Time to think Ole Miss Dawg fans...


----------



## Eshad (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats to the Dawgs guys!  Great game, as expected.  That Moreno kid is awesome!  I stated earlier, if Stafford was on, it would be a long night.  He was, and it was!  He is really going to be a great QB.  I wish we had one that could complete a freaking screen

Congrats again Dawg fans!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 24, 2007)

Go Dawgs!!!
Now lets ALL hope Florida plays someone!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 24, 2007)

wow.  second best game I've ever been to.  best away game road trip ever.  Im not a big fan of tuscaloosa, its ok, I guess.  and, no offense to anyone, but Bama girls ain't half what Georgia girls are.  (I suppose thats just my opinion, feel free to disagree.)

Great trip bc I hung out with 4 of my best friends in the world and got to hang out with some really great, really gracious, Alabama hosts.  Wild game on the grill for tailgating was great.

Got 2 tickets for $80 ea. which was cheap.  Roller coaster of a game had me ecstatic one minute and fuming the next.  In all honesty, UGA shouldve won that game 30-10, but I'll take 26-23.  One cool thing was standing out in front before the game near the quad when Vince Dooley walked by, just him and one other guy so we ran up and got to meet him very briefly and shake his hand.  Very cool treat.

ps... unfortunately, I have no idea whats wrong with my Jackets.  Haven't seen that game, not sure if I want to.  They're still my boys and I still want them to beat UGA more than just about anything, but we definitely overestimated how good they were.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes Georgia Girls are the Best there is ANYWHERE!!!
Ain't we lucky nah not lucky Blessed!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 25, 2007)

Florida fans "They never open their mouths without subtracting from the sum of human knowledge."
—Thomas Brackett Reed
Ya'll see them kissing Gators/Gayors. Plain and Simple Nasty!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 26, 2007)

Where is everybody at. Only a few days till they start all over again.

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Time to think Ole Miss Dawg fans...



Yes sir - Big Time!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 26, 2007)

You finally got smart!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## whitworth (Sep 26, 2007)

*Georgia Tech*

might be in real trouble, if Georgia State gets a football team and plays in the Georgia Dome.


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 27, 2007)

Grit "Notice the mistletoe on my shirt tail as I walk away"!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 27, 2007)

Sure, you like that!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 28, 2007)

Go Dawgs!!! Tomorrow against Ole Miss.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## GAdawgMd (Sep 28, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Yes Georgia Girls are the Best there is ANYWHERE!!!
> Ain't we lucky nah not lucky Blessed!!!
> Go Dawgs!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Kirk Herbstreet on ESPN put UGA girls at number 1 in the country a few weeks ago. They ranked Ole Miss girls at number 2. 8 of the top 10 schools were in the SEC for hottest girls in the country!!! So how bout' dem Georgia Peaches!!!! Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like You actually married a Dog, I don't mean a Georgia fan either!!!
Go Dawgs and them Georgia southern bells!!!


----------



## LLove (Sep 29, 2007)

hey did yall hear the Governors mansion in Alabama caught on fire????



yep, almost took the whole trailor park with it.



GOOOOO Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Sep 30, 2007)

How bout them Dawgs!!! So Glad Auburn beat Florida!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 3, 2007)

*Georgia*

Who is going to win in Rocky Top this weekend? Oh yeah The Dawgs!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 3, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Did I mention I don't like any team that has orange in their colors???



Seems I've heard you mention that a time or two...


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 3, 2007)

I say Florida is the worst myself, but ths weekend yeah I go with Tennessee as the worse. What the score going to be?
35-14 Georgia  I hope.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 5, 2007)

Dang Kentucky!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep Were has Grit been?
Pretty quite on here since Alabama got Beaten.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 6, 2007)

Georgia isn't looking good AT ALL!!!
Defense not playing, and the offense is awful so far!!!
Play calling hasn't been great either.
Hunker Down Dawgs and play some football!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm going to quit watching it, If Georgia finally shows up and starts playing, maybe we will have a chance. We ain't Playing at all.


----------



## Bownly (Oct 6, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> I say Florida is the worst myself, but ths weekend yeah I go with Tennessee as the worse. What the score going to be?
> 35-14 Georgia  I hope.
> Go Dawgs!!!



Uh, okay......another exposure I guess?


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 6, 2007)

*35-14 Georgia*

Hey I called this one, but picked the wrong team!!!
And yes I'm still a Dawg Fan!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Grit atleast we beat ya'll 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 6, 2007)

Not going to happen, LSU is good and Hester is one heck of a RB!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 7, 2007)

LSU Wins!!! Praise God!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 7, 2007)

Humm, as you know SEC teams have short term memories!!! 
Anyways that was early today, this is LSU time!!!
Les Miles is a Good Coach, and Hester is a heck of a RB.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 11, 2007)

Time to move on and look forward to this week at Vandy!!!
I Hope!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 14, 2007)

Georgia Beats Florida Grit whatcha think, or the other loyal "War Posties"
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 15, 2007)

Bobo better step up and have a heck of a play calling game, Cause he hasn't lately. I thought you hated all orange team?
Go BullDawgs!!!


----------



## treehunter (Oct 15, 2007)

wonder who did that?

im sorry but...





WAR EAGLE!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 16, 2007)

*or the other loyal "War Posties*

Not DUMB ones. Talking to the Auburn fan ahhhh!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 16, 2007)

Need we post the "BITE".
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 16, 2007)

See Jay is smart!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 17, 2007)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 24, 2007)

Georgia is going to beat Florida!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 24, 2007)

Bet on it!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Grit you going to be pulling for the Dawgs this weekend? I was pulling for Alabama last week against Tennessee!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## dixie (Oct 26, 2007)

I heard on the news this morning ala surrendered


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 26, 2007)

We will hold their water if they don't!!! What little there is!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 26, 2007)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 7, 2007)

Time to bring this back up, The War between Georgia and Alabama!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 8, 2007)

It should be the war between Georgia and Auburn!!!
Don't you hate all orange color teams, and since you an Alabama fan don't you want the Dawgs to win!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 8, 2007)

You know the best thing to come out of AUBURN?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.

I-85


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 8, 2007)

But commonsense should tell you, that since UGA is playing Auburn that was who I was talking about, and Auburn is in Alabama ain't it. Oh yeah (commonsense) your an Alabama fan, you have none 
Just Kidding, we both agree we dislike Auburn!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 9, 2007)

If Alabama was playing Tech and you said that Alabama had to get ready for the fight in Georgia, I would know that you meant at Tech, but oh well, As I said "we both dislike Auburn"!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 9, 2007)

Moo Moo Moo!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------

